# Blade design software



## SubVet10 (Jul 13, 2019)

I stumbled on to a web based design program. The free version is pretty cool in itself. If you are familiar with Corel or CAD or similar it is a breeze. 
A part time maker on YT mentioned it and what got me thinking is another part of the program is that they offer waterjet cutting services for your design, or any of the public templates. I am a part timer - and I have seen full timers that have their templates cut - if it saves me hours cutting out and sanding of bar stock it may be worth it. At the end of the day, it is still "my design" ... and of course I like the design part. It has been too many years since I have done drafting. 

Anyways, I meant this purely as an FYI and to see what feedback from y'all have. Did my best to not say, y'all need to go buy this! 

Cheers,


----------



## Bill12035 (Jul 15, 2019)

What is the website/program?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 17, 2019)

@Bill12035 @DKMD

knifeprint.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 2, 2019)

First few designs I've done.


----------

